# Sneak Peek at New Fossil Kindle Cover



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Fossil sent me a new cover they are releasing in mid October that fits the *K2* and the Nook. 
They are also working on one for the K3 but will probably not come out till the holidays. I posted full details and lots more pics on my blog today.

More good news for K2 owners, Amazon is having a big sale on all their K2 Covers. So if you were lusting after a Cole Haan or DVF cover, nows the time!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Oooh, I like that Fossil cover!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

They also have this cute sleeve available now, which 
could also work for K3 owners, maybe even with a cover....?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Did they give you any indication of the price range they're looking at? Just curious.


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Love that cover!!!  With all the storage spaces it has all the convenience of an organizer-type wallet that also holds my Kindle.  Please keep us posted on the K3 cover - I want one!!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> Did they give you any indication of the price range they're looking at? Just curious.


No they did not say, but the sleeve is $25, so I would guess between $30-40. I will ask the PR person though and see if she knows
for sure.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Hope they get that up soon! I want one!

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Just heard back... it will be $45.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Octochick, any word on whether they will be making a small sleeve for the K3 as well?


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow - I know what I want for Christmas! That is one great-looking cover! I LOVE the extra pockets and the key charm! Gorgoeus! Hope they get the one for the K3 done in time for the holidays!


----------



## Daisychain (Sep 7, 2010)

I love this cover! I just hope they ship to the UK.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the more that people express an interest in one for the K3 the more likely they will be to get it done. Can I suggest you leave 
a comment about it on my blog. I know they are monitoring the post. I also posted a link on their Facebook page, so a comment there would not hurt.

@Lindnet

I really don't know. Since the K3 will fit the current one (though not perfectly of course), I'm not sure... again leave a comment and let them know you'd like it.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

CUTE cover.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

These are great  Can't wait for the K3 version


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Fossil items that are already available for K2 and KDX:

http://www.fossil.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SearchResultsView?storeId=12052&catalogId=10052&langId=-1&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0&Ntt=ereader+&Ntk=FossilSearchEn&PreNtt=ereader+


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting that link, I did not know they had those.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Fossil sent me a new cover they are releasing in mid October that fits the *K2* and the Nook.
> They are also working on one for the K3 but will probably not come out till the holidays. I posted full details and lots more pics on my blog today.
> 
> More good news for K2 owners, Amazon is having a big sale on all their K2 Covers. So if you were lusting after a Cole Haan or DVF cover, nows the time!


Once again, I see a cover or a skin and think that it's so completely and totally "YOU"... Very pretty.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Thanks for posting that link, I did not know they had those.


I saw a few of them in a Fossil store recently and after that I found them on the website.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I MUST have that cover -- even if I have to buy a new Kindle.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Hate the pattern; love the cover! I'm a Plain Jane.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I saw a few of them in a Fossil store recently and after that I found them on the website.


Yes, the pr woman from Fossil mentioned these too would be in stores, including Macys...


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Tippy said:


> I MUST have that cover -- even if I have to buy a new Kindle.


LOL. That's the spirit.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

LOL.. I almost must have that cover for something.. but not a Kindle.  I like to fold my covers back and think I'd have issues with the zipper and then one of my personal foibles is that when there is a place to put things.. I tend to put things in those spaces, perhaps to excess, and worry about things falling out.

But what an attractive cover and I love the little key charm too.


----------



## becca-in-aus (Aug 1, 2010)

Hmm I wonder if the K2 sleeve would fit the K3 in my oberon cover I am after a sleeve I can pop my kindle in its cover with a light for when needed.

Pity amazon wont ship to the Australia for fossil stuff tho  Fossil only thought to give us black and brown in the Sutter large top zip - and I want RED 

I like the key charm too, one on the sleeve would be nice!!


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 30, 2010)

becca-in-aus said:


> Hmm I wonder if the K2 sleeve would fit the K3 in my oberon cover I am after a sleeve I can pop my kindle in its cover with a light for when needed.
> 
> Pity amazon wont ship to the Australia for fossil stuff tho  Fossil only thought to give us black and brown in the Sutter large top zip - and I want RED
> 
> I like the key charm too, one on the sleeve would be nice!!


Look at the Sutter top zips on eBay. Its usually cheaper to buy one from the US and ship it to Aust than to buy it here.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Look at the Sutter top zips on eBay. Its usually cheaper to buy one from the US and ship it to Aust than to buy it here.


eBay.com has been very good to me here in Australia. Forget the Australian ebay and head over to the USA site.


----------



## groucho (Aug 4, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Fossil items that are already available for K2 and KDX:
> 
> http://www.fossil.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SearchResultsView?storeId=12052&catalogId=10052&langId=-1&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0&Ntt=ereader+&Ntk=FossilSearchEn&PreNtt=ereader+


That's the kind of cover I'd really love to have. Nice leather. Nice finish. Would anyone know when the leather Fossil covers for K3 will be released? I'd wait for them if they would be coming within the year.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I love that Fossil cover! I've always liked my fossil bags/wallets. If only my K2 wasn't dead. :\ Although, i guess I could buy a case as a casket and let it become a decorative part of my bookcase? lol.


----------



## Daisychain (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone heard any news of these coming out yet? I love that flowery one!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I would email fossil and tell them you want these for your K3. I am not sure how aware they are of the size difference in the newest model.


----------



## Daisychain (Sep 7, 2010)

Many thanks Octochick, I've just emailed them


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Daisychain said:


> Many thanks Octochick, I've just emailed them


Please let us know their response? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Please let us know their response? Thanks in advance.


I second this please


----------



## Daisychain (Sep 7, 2010)

I went on the UK Fossil site, I'll let you know if I get a reply, but I bet the US site gets them before we get them here in the UK.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

I've e-mailed Fossil twice in the past month about the leather covers and have yet to receive a response to either one. :-(


----------



## Daisychain (Sep 7, 2010)

Well I got a reply. They are contacting their office in the states to see if the UK will be getting them. So I'll have to wait & see.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just heard from Fossil that this cover will be ava via their site on Nov. 8th.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

CoffeeCat said:


> I love that Fossil cover! I've always liked my fossil bags/wallets. If only my K2 wasn't dead. :\ Although, i guess I could buy a case as a casket and let it become a decorative part of my bookcase? lol.


I only thought I was a hard core Fossil fan! You trumped me!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

The cover is now available here: http://amzn.to/cbyrs7
Or through Fossil direct.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks! Just ordered it


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

This is nice, but not for me. I'd like to see if they other patterns and colors because i like the style and that little key on top.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Just ordered the navy and Red can't wait try it out


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Does anyone know if this cover is for the K3?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Vet said:


> Does anyone know if this cover is for the K3?


As of now I think it's k2 only though I really do hope they make a k3 version


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> This is nice, but not for me. I'd like to see if they other patterns and colors because i like the style and that little key on top.


If you click on the link and then click where it says Fossil in the main listing you will see a bunch of other options... a lot nice leather vintage ones.

These fit K2s and Nooks. Does not work with the K3... I will let them know you are hoping for that though.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Octochick said:


> These fit K2s and Nooks. Does not work with the K3... I will let them know you are hoping for that though.


Thanks!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

must admit I'm disappointed in my fossil cover it arrived yesterday and if I can find someone to send it back for me I probably will do so


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> must admit I'm disappointed in my fossil cover it arrived yesterday and if I can find someone to send it back for me I probably will do so


I'm interested in the Navy too - what don't you like about it??


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

teri said:


> I only thought I was a hard core Fossil fan! You trumped me!


lol. I think DH would kill me if I actually did it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

AmberLi said:


> I'm interested in the Navy too - what don't you like about it??


IMO the Kindle fits very loosely I barely had to remove one corner to take the kindle out. Also the zip closue completely blocks the charging port so in order to charge it you have to leave it completely unzipped. In other zip covers I've seen you can atleast zip it a little bit which is what I thought this would be. That may not bother me as much as it does if I felt the K2 was secure in the corners, but I just don't. I have very limited use of my hands so the covers I have had that use corners (oberon,bobarra,and Medge) I've ALWAYS had to work a bit to get the K in/out especially at first. This was too easy as I said I had to slightly shift 1 corner. In my opinion the cover fits both the nook and Kindle but it is definately geared toward nook we just got lucky that the K2 can fit no way would I consider trying a K3. hope that helps


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> IMO the Kindle fits very loosely I barely had to remove one corner to take the kindle out. Also the zip closue completely blocks the charging port so in order to charge it you have to leave it completely unzipped. In other zip covers I've seen you can atleast zip it a little bit which is what I thought this would be. That may not bother me as much as it does if I felt the K2 was secure in the corners, but I just don't. I have very limited use of my hands so the covers I have had that use corners (oberon,bobarra,and Medge) I've ALWAYS had to work a bit to get the K in/out especially at first. This was too easy as I said I had to slightly shift 1 corner. In my opinion the cover fits both the nook and Kindle but it is definately geared toward nook we just got lucky that the K2 can fit no way would I consider trying a K3. hope that helps


Thanks Misty!
I actually am considering it for my nook, so I will definitely try to find it in store before buying online!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Misty for the feedback. I did not feel my Kindle was not secure (as you saw in my pics, I even stood it up) though I do think it may have been a looser fit than some. I did go to a B&N and try a nook in it and it fit but was tighter. I agree making it for both means some give and take for both devices...


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Thanks Misty for the feedback. I did not feel my Kindle was not secure (as you saw in my pics, I even stood it up) though I do think it may have been a looser fit than some. I did go to a B&N and try a nook in it and it fit but was tighter. I agree making it for both means some give and take for both devices...


I know I really do love the look of the case and maybe its just me but the fit was just a little too loose for my liking. I just have this vision of a corner sliding off and problems following. It does make me sad because otherwise the look is great. Or maybe I'm just extremely picky when it comes to my K.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> I know I really do love the look of the case and maybe its just me but the fit was just a little too loose for my liking. I just have this vision of a corner sliding off and problems following. It does make me sad because otherwise the look is great. Or maybe I'm just extremely picky when it comes to my K.


I wonder if you might not be able to fix that somehow? Maybe you know someone that sews that could add another stitch to the straps to make them tighter?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I wonder if you might not be able to fix that somehow? Maybe you know someone that sews that could add another stitch to the straps to make them tighter?


I'm checking into a couple of things I do know I won't return it


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I got mine today, and my K2 fits fine in it. It comes with a free pad of paper . On the left, there's a pocket, and three places for charge cards, or another type of card. There's also a pocket behind the K2, and I suppose that if you felt it wasn't snug enough, you could put the pad of paper or something behind there to make it snugger. You wouldn't see it, but it would bring the K2 forward a bit, and force the straps to stretch more. I even held mine open, and upside down and shook it, and the K2 doesn't move.

Photos aren't the best...they were taken from my cell phone.


----------

